# Helpful or not ??



## davidtxs (Sep 24, 2012)

Would something like this be helpfull on a national basis ?? it would probably be a paid type site since a TON OF WORK maybe 20 a year but its a centraliized calendar with all the major sanctions heres a link to the one I do for texas let me know what you think

http://countryclubcookers.com/Calendar/Comps/comps.html


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

It would be very helpful to all the Pros out there but like you said, a ton of work.


----------



## davidtxs (Sep 28, 2012)

Ya it is but thanks to some complications from surgery I am in a long term rehab nursing home so TIME IS no problem lol as long as they have wireless im good to go. It would have to be a paid site maybe 30 a year. I may look into it After medicaid gets through with me I end up with about 25 a month so I do a few VERY  affordable bbq team sites that helps a liittle. Thanks Ill keep ya posted.thanks again


----------



## davidtxs (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW now the chili guys got wind of it and want chili cook offs too lol


----------

